# STARTED YELLOW MALE (SOLD)



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Yellow Male 9 months old. SONNY. We bought this dog to sell and he was sold
but the family that was going to take him now don't think they will have the
time to hunt. This is a really nice boy, we have had him since late March
and he is house broken, border trained, great with people and loves to
retrieve. Gun broke with real birds, swimming very well and great retriever
in the water, he is quartering, and doing well with shooting over him on
birds. He is collar conditioned, force fetched and collar fetched and whip
fetched, ready for pile work. I have just started Place Training with him.
He is doing simple doubles and singles up to 150 yards with no trouble. I
would like him to go to a hunting family he is born to hunt and retrieve and
be around people. He is not a jumper or crazy around people. His sire is,
Sir Jacob of Monticello MH (Black, Sire: FC AFC Hidden Bay's BMW, Dame:
White Oak's Fancy Francy SH) Dame: Misty River A Saylor Says Brandy SH
(Black, Sire: FC Cosmos's Concerto Charlie, Dame: Double Your Betts) All are
OFA and CERF both of his parents are EIC Clear.

Contact John and Karen Blackbird

E-Mail [email protected]
Home Phone 320-679-0611
Cell 612-419-6433


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

That's a nice looking pup. I sure missed my retrievers last weekend when duck hunting. How much? I could maybe talk my Father in law into him.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Springer said:


> That's a nice looking pup. I sure missed my retrievers last weekend when duck hunting. How much? I could maybe talk my Father in law into him.


He was sold this morning $3,500


----------

